# Has anyone used clean and clear before?



## merogers1987 (Feb 26, 2014)

Before i put out my hard to come by extra cash down on some much needed supplements i just would like to know if anyone has used them and if its really worth my while trying for another supplier. Thanks.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## jadean (Feb 26, 2014)

CC sent me a couple bottles of test, shipping was fast and I put 2cc's into left glute other day with no pip. Company is on point so far and I will keep everyone posted after some time with the test. Give them a shot brother.


----------



## archael (Sep 9, 2014)

Cln is stand up guy.  Just overnight shipped te 250 cause mine fell off table and busted :\  His prop is g2g!


----------



## merogers1987 (Sep 9, 2014)

I've used them once and was satisfied..the only issue I had was in the enanthate 250 30ml bottle the benzoyl alcohol level was extremely too high so I just cut each cc with another oil base and it fixed the problem


----------



## merogers1987 (Sep 9, 2014)

If anyone knows their new site let me know..the .net was down last time I checked


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------

